# Benötige Hilfe bei Routereinstellungen



## Robokopp (12. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab wie viele andere einen kleinen Server und Clienten geschrieben, die unter localhost funktionieren.
Um vom Internet aus erreichbar zu sein, habe ich mir bei no-ip.com einen DNS Server eingerichtet und die Adresse in den Clienten eingetragen.

Auf dem Server(PC) läuft neben dem Java-Server auch das NO-IP DUC Programm von no-ip.org.

Das Problem ist jetzt anscheinend, dass in meinem Heimnetz zwei Router hintereinander gekoppelt sind, zuerst eine Fritzbox, dann ein Dlink Dir 301 und an dem hängt nun der Server.

Da ich nun einen Port freigeben muss, nennen wir ihn mal 1111, und keine Ahnung davon hab was da wo eingetragen, weitergeleitet etc muss frag ich hier mal nach.


Fritzbox:

Bezeichnung JAVA	
Protokoll	TCP
von Port	1111	bis Port	1112
an Computer	"Zweiter Router"
an IP-Adresse	fest vergeben, keine Ahnung welche das ist
an Port	80	bis Port	81

DLink:









Mit dem DNS sollte ja soweit alles stimmen, dafür sorgt ja das Programm, jedoch ist mir absolut nicht klar, wie ich da die Ports richtig öffnen muss, damit was durchkommt.

Hier hab ich nochmal die Einstellungen des DNS´s, ich hoffe und denke das passt so:






Anpingen geht nur, wenn er auf "Port 80 Redirect" steht, ansonsten schlagen 3/4 bzw 4/4 Pingversuchen fehl, was mir ein wenig unnormal vorkommt....


----------



## steffomio (13. Mai 2012)

Eigentlich sollten die Router eine Status Seite haben, die Anzeigt, welche Rechner gerade verbunden sind und welche IP vergeben wurde.
Wenn nicht, würde erst mal versuchen die Netzwerk IP deines Rechners mithilfe deines Server-Client Programms heraus zu finden.
Also statt 127.0.0.1 (localhost) einfach 192.168.0.10x versuchen (x probieren).
Bei Telekom ist es 192.168.2.xxx.
Bei dir wahrscheinlich 192.168.0.xxx.

Dann geh zu What Is My IP Address? Lookup IP, Hide IP, Change IP, Trace IP and more... oder eine vergleichbare andere Seite un gib erst mal die dort angezeigte IP an, um Fehlerquellen von DynDNS oder was auch immer auszuschließen.

Dann hast du schon mal zwei sichere IPs: die von innen und die von außen und den Port natürlich.
Jetzt dürfte es nicht mehr zu viel zu experimentieren geben bei den Routern.

Ich würde beim Router direkt am WWW anfangen. Denn der sollte auch deinen Rechner kennen.


----------



## Robokopp (13. Mai 2012)

Wenn es auf die lokale ip ankommt, müssten ja sowohl 2. Router als auch Server eine statische iP bekommen, richtig?mir ist aber immer noch nicht so ganz klar, wie per dns gerade dieser pc gefunden werden soll und nicht einer der drei anderen die auch noch im heimnetz sind..


----------



## XHelp (13. Mai 2012)

Hast du denn auch im DLink eine Weiterleitung von Port 80 zu dem eigentlichen Rechner?


----------



## Robokopp (13. Mai 2012)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> Hast du denn auch im DLink eine Weiterleitung von Port 80 zu dem eigentlichen Rechner?



Ja denke schon. Hab halt das was ich als Screenshot gepostet hab, und das ist der Rechner bzw das Tablet, was als Server dienen soll


----------



## XHelp (13. Mai 2012)

Auf dem Screenshot steht Port 1234, wo auch immer das plötzlich herkommt.


----------



## Robokopp (13. Mai 2012)

das hab ich da eingetragen, weil meine Java Anwendung diesen Port braucht. 80 ist doch Http oder irre ich mich?


----------



## nillehammer (14. Mai 2012)

Robokopp hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich hab wie viele andere einen kleinen Server und Clienten geschrieben, die unter localhost funktionieren.


Localhost funktioniert nur, wenn Client-Programm und Server-Programm auf dem selben Rechner laufen. Damit Dein Server-Programm über Netzwerk erreichbar ist, muss es auf einer "normalen" IP horchen. Das ist die, die mit 192.168 anfängt. Schreibe/Konfiguriere Dein Programm entsprechend um.


			
				Robokopp hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bezeichnung JAVA
> Protokoll TCP
> von Port 1111 bis Port 1112
> an Computer "Zweiter Router"
> ...


Das *kann evtl.* funktionieren, aber korrekt ist das nicht. Korrekterweise kennnen Deine beiden Router die Routen für Deine internen Netze. Port-Forwarding brauchst du nur auf dem Router, der mit dem Internet verbunden ist. Hier findet nämlich die Adressumsetzung von Internet-IP auf interne IP statt. Auf diesem Router konfigurierst du als Ziel für das Forwarding die *Adresse Deines Servers* (*nicht* die Deines zweiten Routers).


			
				Robokopp hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Anpingen geht nur, wenn er auf "Port 80 Redirect" steht, ansonsten schlagen 3/4 bzw 4/4 Pingversuchen fehl, was mir ein wenig unnormal vorkommt....


Da Router normalerweise TCP-/UDP-Portforwarding machen, kommen Pings ins interne Netz sowieso nicht durch. Ein Ping-forwarding habe ich bei Routern bis jetzt noch nie gesehen.


----------

